
The Mercury Programming Language (slides) [pdf] - nickpsecurity
https://www.mercurylang.org/documentation/papers/mfug_talk.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Main site:

[http://mercurylang.org/](http://mercurylang.org/)

An interesting methodology using it:

[http://www.odaseontologies.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/On...](http://www.odaseontologies.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/Ontology-Driven-Software-Engineering-for-Real-Life-
Applications-OK.pdf)

